# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Чем вас побаловать?

## Irina

_Наткнулась на одном форуме на такой пост : Девушка изъявила желание меня побаловать. И спросила - как? Я доволен жизнью, у меня все есть. Привык, что балую я, а не меня. Никто меня никогда не баловал - не знаю, как это бывает._

* Задумалась и решила выяснить: А чем бы вы хотели чтобы вас побаловали?*

----------


## Irina

Я хотела бы чтобы меня побаловали искренним вниманием. А то вечно то времени нет, то настроения.

----------


## BiZ111

деньгами! Дайте мне огромную сумму! 1 млн долларов мне хватит на 80 лет нормальной жизни

----------


## Akasey

смотря от кого этот вопрос прозвучит, например:
мама блинами, жена вкусностью какой, Егорка поведением хорошим, богатый дедушка наследством.
А если честно, то мне ничего не надо, у меня всё есть.

----------


## Asteriks

Чем меня побаловать? Приготовить обед, чтобы я, придя с работы, не стояла у плиты.

----------


## Irina

Хотелось бы чтоб побаловали большой коробкой конфет.

----------


## Akasey

хех, так позови кого в гости! или закажи своим половинам

----------


## Irina

*Akasey*, так прямо сейчас хочется, а послать за ними некого.

----------


## Akasey

> *Akasey*, так прямо сейчас хочется, а послать за ними некого.


 я б принёс , только далековато

----------


## Irina

Хочется чтобы побаловали хорошим релакс-массажем

----------


## Irina

спокойной обстановкой.

----------


## ПаранойА

Побалуйте меня горьким шоколадом

----------


## Irina

Сделать так, чтобы проблемы решались с наименьшими потерями и без моего участия.

----------


## Irina

Нежной заботой))

----------


## Irina

Большим букетом желтых тюльпанов

----------


## BiZ111

пиво минет музло пажрать паспать

----------


## Sadist

ШОКОЛАД!!!Вот что меня реально успокаивает и балует.

----------


## Irina

Побалуйте меня  трогательным вниманием каждый день

----------


## Akasey

халвы бы полкило

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

массажем и вниманием,спокойствием

----------


## Irina

Сладкой черешни хочу большущий пакет

----------


## Irina

Шампанского хочу холодного))

----------


## PatR!oT

ну на сегодня хватит и пачки мороженого )))

----------

